# CX-1 in it's element



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

Just for fun, here's my CX-1, taken last week, after one year's riding, "doing it's thing". What it does best: Long technical mountain rides over mixed pavement. This is the summit (~) of Mt. Palomar in So Cal. Just starting down on the East grade descent, with the pacific ocean in the far backround...
Don Hanson


----------



## Jbartmc (Sep 14, 2007)

Cool picture! I have been riding my Colnago in 20 degree weather for the past month. Bundled up, but still on the road, is better than on the couch next to the fireplace. A splash of alcohol--Kettle One--keeps the water from freezing on the ride.


----------



## WrenchScienceCliff (Feb 12, 2010)

I bet it must feel like you're floating up!
I can't wait to see these things in the ProTour this year. How long is "long"? I'm curious to see when Colnago's pro riders pick the CX1 versus the EPS.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

In it's element, exactly. Much better than a white garage door. Thanks for my new wallpaper.

Tshirt


----------



## ragweed (Jan 2, 2009)

Just curious -- what gearing do you have on that puppy?


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice bike Gnarly, what kind of wheels you running on there?


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

WrenchScienceCliff said:


> I bet it must feel like you're floating up!
> I can't wait to see these things in the ProTour this year. How long is "long"? I'm curious to see when Colnago's pro riders pick the CX1 versus the EPS.


 My "Long" is pretty long...time-wise anyhow. I have done two 12 hour ultras on the CX-1 and countless centurys.

For normal climbing days or all around training I usually ride a 53/39 with a 9sp 12-25 cogset. Crits or flats I go a straight block, races with a downhill I sometimes use an 11 and in real climbing 'sufferfests' like the Everest Challenge Race

http://www.everestchallenge.com/

I've used a compact crankset and an 11/27...and wanted a lower gear by the end of the day..

I use, for everyday riding, some Zipp 303s with Vittoria tubbies..I often race on the same wheels but have some SV Reynolds for steep climbs and some DVs for flat calm days...also a set of nimble clinchers for really nasty riding conditions.


----------

